

Show HN: Spy on Optimizely customers' experiments - zjgreen

Here is a bookmarklet you can use you browse or spy on an Optimizely customer&#x27;s experiments!<p>javascript:window.jQuery &amp;&amp; jQuery.getScript(&quot;&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;optimizelyspytool&#x2F;7a7f573ec1657fb7db97&#x2F;raw&quot;);<p>(highlight and drag this to your bookmark bar on your browser)<p>Since all of their experiment code is made publicly available in the javascript library, rather than server-side decisioning, it&#x27;s all waiting to be browsed!<p>I saw a site made by the guys over at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nerdydata.com but has since been removed.<p>Post any interesting finds using the tool!
======
latteatwork
I can think of times where I can use this to see experiments my competitors
are running!

